# Hybrid Sirloin tip



## rbnice1 (Jul 4, 2022)

Second time trying this.  First time was great.  This time the roast was marked at sirloin tip but does look like one.  lol  Its lean, but the shape is more like like a chuck roast.  Either way we will see!!!! rubbed and wrapped


----------



## rbnice1 (Jul 4, 2022)

after 2 or so hours smoking.  IT 130F.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jul 4, 2022)

Into the sous vide for 24 hours at 130f.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jul 5, 2022)

Out of the sous vide and torched!


----------



## rbnice1 (Jul 5, 2022)

Then sliced.  It felt pretty tough when I sliced but eating it was super tender.  Very happy with the results.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 5, 2022)

Looks fantastic. I love the Sous vide finish. Torching for bark is a great idea, especially after a Sous vide.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2022)

I do pastrami that way & it is the best I have had. Your sliced shots look delicious!!
Al


----------

